

Ask HN: Secure Tunnels for anonymity. (recommendations?) - eof

Pretty straight forward, I am looking for a tunneling service/account/pool of ips that I can use to keep my browsing anonymous.<p>There are lots of options, clearly.  I am looking for recommendations on who HNers trust to not share information with 'authorities' or whomever comes looking; best price/quality ratio, etc.<p>As a side note, and maybe this should be their own thread, are there any 'pools' of tunnel accounts that are sort of cooperatively owned?<p>What I mean is that, lets say I have 6 100Mbit ips I use for tunneling;  What I'd like to do is find 10 other people, throw them all into a pool, and have 60 nodes for all 10 of us to randomly jump around.<p>Looking to spend upto a ~250USD a year or so, although less is obviously better.
======
tshtf
prq.se has a fairly good reputation:

<http://prq.se/?intl=1>

I would ask you, however, to consider your threat model. What 'authorities'
are you worried about? What are their capabilities? In reality, anonymity is
largely dead.

